# Autoglym vs Autosmart - is there much between them?



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

As the title suggests really - I've been a solid Autoglym and Autofinesse user since I started 'detailing' and I've since come across Autosmart.

I gave their Tango a go on mates cars which had no protection and it bought them upper very nicely. It got me thinking about what other products Autosmart have to offer and whether they are any good / worth investing in over my staple products.

What are people's general views / opinions on Autosmart?


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

I have bought the Autosmart Tardis, Red 7 & G101 & have been very impressed with all of them so far. All recomondations off here. I am just a weekend warrior mind  lol


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks Jue! I've tried Smart Wheels and it has to be one of my favourite wheel cleaners I've ever used. But that and Tango are the only ones I've used. I'm interested in trying Finish for the interior as I've previously been using Autoglym's Super Sheen. I like it, but sometimes the finish comes out looking a bit blotchy on textured plastics.


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Not really used any other Autosmart stuff as a lot of what I use is Autoglym too. I just got some ODK cabin for my interior & it's lovely stuff.


----------



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

Tardis is best tar and glue by far,I have bought some finish(interior dressing)to try and like their autowash as I just use that for the wheels


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

I've found Autosmart to be better and cheaper than Autoglym, but that could depend on the rep as they set their own prices:thumb:


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

G101 is fantastic stuff but must be carefully diluted to the correct ratio for the job you're doing. I've seen it cause damage to paint when it was put on neat.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

AutoSmart gear is designed to do the job quickly and (cost)-effectively for end-users in the valeting trade. Clearly there is an overlap with the home detailer, but you need to know what you're doing with their products (or at least, the strong ones eg G101, Tardis etc). Auto-Glym is far more focused to the home user, consider all the advice and guidance on their website, etc. They sell via "normal" retail channels and as such the prices will tend to be higher, not least because the quantities are smaller.

Auto-Glym do have their Professional range and I'm going to guess that those products are probably priced and perform similarly to the Auto-Smart ones, where the offerings overlap. I'm not sure comparisons between the retail AG products and the trade AS ones are appropriate - maybe the AS / Pro AG compare makes more sense.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

steelghost said:


> AutoSmart gear is designed to do the job quickly and (cost)-effectively for end-users in the valeting trade. Clearly there is an overlap with the home detailer, but you need to know what you're doing with their products (or at least, the strong ones eg G101, Tardis etc). Auto-Glym is far more focused to the home user, consider all the advice and guidance on their website, etc. They sell via "normal" retail channels and as such the prices will tend to be higher, not least because the quantities are smaller.
> 
> Auto-Glym do have their Professional range and I'm going to guess that those products are probably priced and perform similarly to the Auto-Smart ones, where the offerings overlap. I'm not sure comparisons between the retail AG products and the trade AS ones are appropriate - maybe the AS / Pro AG compare makes more sense.


^^^this

Echos my thoughts

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stokie (Jun 9, 2013)

Smart Wheels, Tardis, Red7, all great products. Even bought a couple of the DA polishing pads off the rep but not got around using them yet to compare against the Hex Logic ones.


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

Another vote for AS, smart wheels is the best cleaner I have ever used and diluted 4/5:1 very good value.

As said before AS are more of a trade product (minimum 5lts for most of their stuff) therefore not as much internet support, although I have found my rep (hello Doctor) very helpful on dilutions and usage. I have some autoglym stuff that I still use and find it is good quality (SRP), but for value for money AS is hard to beat.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have smart wheels which is great stuff,g101 which is very versatile,I use it on everything from the car to around the house.i got the awax detail spray also which is amazing value as I got 5 litres for around £23.it leaves a lovely gloss and is great as a drying aid


----------



## skodadriver (Jul 19, 2013)

Duet shampoo ,no complaints.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have quite a bit of the AutoGlym retail stuff and it all does what its supposed to do, to a high standard, so i trust it as a brand. Have got 5L of Express Wax which is an impressive last step drying aid / quick wax.

I have got AS Tardis, which is a great product and will cut through just about anything.

Also got 5L of Topaz (which i cant still fully figure out ) - all i know is that it is dead easy to use and puts a brilliant, glassy, shine on any surface. It is also surprisingly durable.


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for everyone's input on this! It seems Autosmart has it's place when it comes to dressings, wheel cleaners tar removers etc.

The reason I wasn't comparing Autoglym's Pro range exclusively with Autosmart is because as far as I'm aware, the vast majority of products that AG sell in shops are just smaller quantities of their Pro range. That's what has attracted me to using AG all these years, because their retail products aren't any different to their large volume Pro products. Granted, there are a few products in the Pro range which you can't buy in small quantities, but these seem to be things like TFR's and super-strength interior cleaners etc. 

Thanks again for everyone's opinions!


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Never been a big lover of Autoglym. Definitely it's biggest USP is being so readily available in Halfords across the country. 

What kind of things are you looking for? You could try products that don't begin with "auto"


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

Matt_Nic said:


> Never been a big lover of Autoglym. Definitely it's biggest USP is being so readily available in Halfords across the country.
> 
> What kind of things are you looking for? You could try products that don't begin with "auto"


Haha yes I could ;-) I've got a lot of Autoglym products and Auto Finesse ones so I don't think I can justify buying anymore until I've used them up! Although, I did buy some Gyeon Wetcoat and I love it.

I must say, I was very hesitant before buying Auto Finesse products because of some of the bad press they got on here - but I've gotta say, I've not come across a 'bad' product from them. All easy on / easy off. I struggled with Autoglym products when I used to have a black car because certain products would smear or leave 'greasy' streaks on the paint in warm weather - something that's not happened with AF.

I suppose I'm just looking to see what else is out there and whether I can get better value for money by using Autosmart.


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

If you are after Auto***** companies, then give AutoGlanz a go, given that a car is an "auto", then you have a few in the mix. :lol::lol: 

AutoGlym is probably more well known to the average Joe than any of the other Auto* detailing companies and it employs something like 130 people and ships to 40 countries. Apparently they have two Royal Warrants of Appointment that see its products used on vehicles serving HM The Queen and HRH Prince of Wales.


----------



## Andre (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi,

I use some Autosmart products,too. And although I didn't try all of them, my personal opinion is that they have some very good stuff and some average stuff to make it the offer more comprehensive. And they are more in valeting area than detailing, I mean their chemicals are heavy duty cleaners,less protective with Lsp than oter brands

Things I use are :

G101, their APC,which works brilliant on the right dilution,like 15:1 for interiors
Brisk -works well on upholstery- they do a Bio Brisk as well,which does a good job
High Style -a heavy duty silicone dressing -very good for faded tyres 
Dash Dandy- aerosol with no silicone , leaves the dash in a satin to matt finish
Red 7 does a good job as a Iron remover and costs like £35 for 5l
Smart wheels is good for regular wheels wash
Ali Shine-low acid wheel cleaner does a wonderful job on wheels never washed for 10 years,plastic friendly
Tardis -tar remover but works slower than Car Chem tar remover 
Treble x- acid cleaner- removes concrete and cement briliant for builders vehicles,etc, plastics friendly
Alu - acid cleaner for Aluminium -leaves marks on plastics
Plus 10 - is a powerful degreaser, works well against oil marks,old grease from hinges,etc

Those are the mains I use. Hope it helps


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Andre said:


> they are more in valeting area than detailing, I mean their chemicals are heavy duty cleaners,less protective with Lsp than oter brands


Rubbish.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

trv8a said:


> Rubbish.


:lol: A man of few words. :lol:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

fatdazza said:


> :lol: A man of few words. :lol:


Correct :thumb:.


----------



## Andre (Jan 14, 2016)

trv8 said:


> Rubbish.


 For a detailer who "Been using Flash with Lemon for a couple of years now, can't fault it..." G101 can be rubbish :lol::lol::lol:

But for a no-detailer like me works as a treat...


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Using virtually everything Autosmart at the moment - have 19 5ltr containers of their products in my garage .

The only thing I have been disappointed with was Trim Ultra - it just didn't work with my trim. Everything else does just what is says it will do for a damn good price.


----------



## M8ttB (May 22, 2016)

I exclusively use AS. The products are grat, majority can be diluted to ridiculous levels like 1:100 and they always are easy to work with. I know from my rep AS is used by most of the major local dealers - bmw, land rover etc. 

I've never tried Autoglym, no doubt it is good but it is expensive for what it is/in comparison.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't have any Autosmart products yet, but I'll be looking at getting a couple for this year. I've always been a big fan of Autoglym. It's what I started with and when I try something new, I always come back to it. I have a nice collection of their trade products now


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm not a lover of Autoglym. Massively hyped up from being so readily available at all car spares stores and dealers. Main reason I don't like it is that the SRP is so dusty. 

Autosmart is fantastic for the value. My main go to 3 are G101, Tardis and Highstyle (great for spraying in wheel arch plastics)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

If you find SRP too dusty, chances are you are using too much product, or/and the old formula. I don't have any dusting from using SRP, it's a great product for what it is. Autoglym Clean All is an alternative to G101. I've never used G101, but from what I've read it cleans just as good, but has a nice fragrance rather then a nasty one. it has the same uses too. I use Super Sheen to dress wheel arch plastics, and I used to use it to dress tyres. It leaves a very nice look on tyres if its wiped after it has set. Tardis is one of the Autosmart products I'm going to try this year, heard nothing but good things about it :thumb:


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Clarkey-88 said:


> If you find SRP too dusty, chances are you are using too much product, or/and the old formula. I don't have any dusting from using SRP, it's a great product for what it is. Autoglym Clean All is an alternative to G101. I've never used G101, but from what I've read it cleans just as good, but has a nice fragrance rather then a nasty one. it has the same uses too. I use Super Sheen to dress wheel arch plastics, and I used to use it to dress tyres. It leaves a very nice look on tyres if its wiped after it has set. Tardis is one of the Autosmart products I'm going to try this year, heard nothing but good things about it :thumb:


Possibly but I'll stick to the brands I know and love 😎

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

All very insightful - thank you chaps! I think I'll give some other Autosmart products a go and see how I get on with them. Tango is a product I love to use, but not too sure it's totally wax-safe?? I know it must be diluted accordingly but still not sure?


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

potter88 said:


> I'm not a lover of Autoglym. Massively hyped up from being so readily available at all car spares stores and dealers. Main reason I don't like it is that the SRP is so dusty.
> 
> Autosmart is fantastic for the value. My main go to 3 are G101, Tardis and Highstyle (great for spraying in wheel arch plastics)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Very interesting many of the main dealers are using them! What would I use if I wanted a product similar to SRP?


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

max1805 said:


> Very interesting many of the main dealers are using them! What would I use if I wanted a product similar to SRP?


Depends on what sort of finish/cut you require. Most people's choices are 3m, Menzerna or Scholl.

I have all the Scholl range and also Poorboys SSR 1 and 2.5

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

https://autosmart.co.uk/products/bu...detailer/simple-cfgl214l-finishing-glaze.html perhaps?


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

max1805 said:


> Very interesting many of the main dealers are using them! What would I use if I wanted a product similar to SRP?


Mirror image :thumb:


----------



## Gadgeteer (Feb 15, 2014)

potter88 said:


> I'm not a lover of Autoglym. Massively hyped up from being so readily available at all car spares stores and dealers. Main reason I don't like it is that the SRP is so dusty.
> 
> SRP only goes dusty when you use too much. Not exactly Autoglym's fault and such harsh criticism.
> Winner of a LOT on here over the years.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Srp is a good product, it's just that mirror image is as good and cheaper


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Gadgeteer said:


> potter88 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a lover of Autoglym. Massively hyped up from being so readily available at all car spares stores and dealers. Main reason I don't like it is that the SRP is so dusty.
> ...


----------



## sgllan89 (Apr 7, 2014)

been using Autosmart for a few years now and I think its brilliant, beforehand I would use Autoglym I still use the super resin polish but that's about it.

the main ones I use are

*Duet*- shampoo with carnauba wax
*Red 7* - a bleeding fallout remover 
*Finish* - interior dressing( just recently got this works great and smells nice to)
*G101*- APC works great nothing else to say really
*ALI&ALI shine* - mainly just use these for exhaust tips 
*Ultra Mousse*- Snow foam, works ok but thinking of changing
*Hazsafe xls* - TFR This stuff worked well but would only use it on cars that was getting protection stripped off.
*Highstyle*- Another dressing I use for the tyres
*Tardis* - tar and glue remover works great 
*Glass clear* - Glass cleaner works like it should 
*Glass Glow* - Glass polish prefer this over glass clear can easily see if ive missed any bits
*Bio Brisk* - Very handy stuff great for getting rid of odours in upholstery 
*Berry Blast* - love this air freshener there are others but not tried them yet 
*Cherry Glaze*- don't use it often but I do really like this stuff and I don't know why but every time I see it I want to drink it.....

but yeah i think that is everything i need to try out tango and some of their waxes but i normally use poorboys for the wax and polish now


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Use Mirror Image in place of SRP or Evo if you need more cut.


----------



## RickN55 (Feb 18, 2017)

I use some Autosmart products and find them really good for the money! 
I use 
Autosmart Duet shampoo
Autosmart Highstyle
Autosmart Wax detail spray as clay lube
I find the Duet shampoo very good just have to be careful some waxes don't like to go on top after it's been washed with it..
Highstyle is great on tyres, trim and plastics under the bonnet, Keeps them like new!
And the Wax detail spray is awful as that, But I use it as a Clay Lube perfect for that!


----------

